# Here she is!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I finally took her home, cleaned her up, and made her go BANG! BANG! I've heard and read that this gun is accurate...that was an understatement. The CZ P-01 has low recoil, smooth action, tight fit, and is very accurate. I bought this gun used and at $400.00, this is the "Best Bang For Your Buck" in my collection. If you are interested in a CZ P-01, buy it. If you own one, I'm happy to be part of the club. Hard to believe this was a used gun, it is in excellent condition. I read in one of the threads that the CZ75 compact magazine will fit the P-01, NO IT DOES NOT. 
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4462/dsc0238g.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6536/dsc0245.jpg


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the club! :smt023


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

She's a beautiful pistol. Congratulations!


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice looking, I especially like the light


----------



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes indeed, the P-01 is a outstanding firearm. It was my first CZ of any kind, and I just purchased an SP-01 the other day, anxiously waiting for it to come in. 
I havent even got the SP01 and I already got my crosshairs on a CZ-75. The P-01 is going to be my CCW. 

Still trying to find out more on the CZ-97, havent been able to find one to fondle yet and see if the grip size is going to be an issue for my medium/small hands.


----------

